# Pictures and advice for ho track with overpass and elevation changes



## sssscamaro (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi, going possibly to be starting on table work for a track with over pass and elevation changes and slight bank in one turn. I've seen quite a few threads on here and still would like more advice etc. I will later post picture of one track that has the look I'm shooting for.
What I'm thinking is more along the model railroad type elevated support system. But still based over a solid platform?
I've seen a few tracks in completed landscaped form that would be neat to see the underlying before pictures. Any out there? 
I do see the other thread a few down from this one. That has many ideas I plan on.

Any and all advice appreciated.
Thanks
Ryan


----------



## roddster (Jan 17, 2010)

Think in terms of a cookie cutter on a sheet of 1/4" plywood. Then you have smooth transitions and also something to screw the track down to.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I use my Hot Glue Gun for the track supports I make out of wood and then use the fabric stuff you dip in water to put over that. 

Yeah Hobby Talk is a great place to get layout HOW TO IDEAS!!

Bob...I have also used the small round AFX stacking deal-a-ma-jobs too...zilla


----------

